# Gps tracker



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've read many opinions on this thing..I was skeptic but it's costs is stupid, how bad can it is?!
You can search tk104, it's a gps tracker that can warn you with a sms if your car is stolen so goes out from a determinated position, or you can ask the car position and some functions like that..
It's worth a try?!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

So are you getting one . . . .


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

not yet...I would but I prefer to live without thinking I'll really need one sooner or later!
I'm gathering info...I'd like to avoid the Audi's original system this time..or something well known and easy to find...this one instead is stupid and maybe can be the salvation!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

This one is available from multi places eg Maplin.co.uk. About £50 and £5 for SIM top up
http://www.streetwizeaccessories.com/la ... cker/1552/

I fitted it to my TT a few weeks ago, it's passive only in that 'you' have to see a text code to get a response as to where it is
Very very impressed so far . . .


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The same system with a text! What's in the package?! The 12v connector? I thought to install it on the trunk inside the rear light space and connect to the 12v there (if you have the pack)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ManuTT said:


> The same system with a text! What's in the package?! The 12v connector? I thought to install it on the trunk inside the rear light space and connect to the 12v there (if you have the pack)


You get the unit, SIM card, waterproof container, power adapter to connect permanent 12v, mine is connected under bonnet to the jump lead posts next to fuse box.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

How about signal strength or precision? So any text you get a position with a google map link?
Good, I think I can give it a try..hope to don't need it!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ManuTT said:


> How about signal strength or precision? So any text you get a position with a google map link?
> Good, I think I can give it a try..hope to don't need it!


Precision is within 10 meters and my test texts have been spot on.

The provided SIM card is with http://www.lebara.co.uk/. But you can use and sim card any provider


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Make sure the SIM you are using has a healthy text allowance as if ever your car is stolen you will be wanting frequent text updates on its location. 
Mine can send by GPRS as well as text, which costs a fraction of the cost of texts.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ahah yes need to top up 50 so to stay safe in the west case..I wouldn't finish the credit I while I'm chasing the thief!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

This isn't a reason not to install a tracker, but I understand that "pro" car thieves tend to use a device that they plug into the 12v adaptor which jams all mobile comms and GPS signals. I've seen them on the web for sale - they are pretty small things.

I know this because I was designing a geo-fence style alarm/tracker for boats some time back and was looking into protecting the tech from attack. I couldn't find a solution to that one.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blackhole128 said:


> This isn't a reason not to install a tracker, but I understand that "pro" car thieves tend to use a device that they plug into the 12v adaptor which jams all mobile comms and GPS signals. I've seen them on the web for sale - they are pretty small things.
> 
> I know this because I was designing a geo-fence style alarm/tracker for boats some time back and was looking into protecting the tech from attack. I couldn't find a solution to that one.


There's only so much you can do to protect your property and nothing is 100%. But you can do things to overcome less determined thieves. Its a question of degrees.
Don't forget that a jammer in the 12v socket will turn off when the car is stopped and the tracker will then be able to transmit signals.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah nothing that you can do against jam but, since these gps tracker are active only when you ask the position,maybe you're lucky in the first place because if a thief has a scanner won't find the tracker..depends if the thief is a first class or not!!
I always say, it's their job so they know how to do!!

I don't smoke and don't use the 12v socket so I can remove the fuse ahaha ore cut a wire! Me 1- thief 0 if he doesn't have a battery!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I don't smok and don't use the 12v socket so I can remove the fuse ahaha ore cut a wire! Me 1- thief 0 if he doesn't have a battery!


Brilliant!!


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Been thinking of getting one of these for a while now. Would like one with a really good battery life between charges as I couldn't really be bothered hard wiring it all in/routing cables etc. The "Back2you GPS Tracker" looks decent but pretty expensive at approx £190, but obviously if it helps protect your 30-40K car! Does anybody have any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Reckon you're wasting your time if it's not hard wired in. How long before you get fed up with talking it out and charging it every few days and let it go dead.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> not yet...I would but I prefer to live without thinking I'll really need one sooner or later!
> I'm gathering info...I'd like to avoid the Audi's original system this time..or something well known and easy to find...this one instead is stupid and maybe can be the salvation!


I'm looking for tk104 for many time and i think is a good product, but what is the difference with audi's original system?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The TK104 looks like a good option. Yes it's not cheap but a lot of the cheap ones are nasty unreliable copies. 
Some points to consider if you're going for a DIY tracker -
1. The device needs an internal back up battery so that it can continue to transmit info even if the car battery is disconnected. 
2. You want one that will send data by text and by GPRS. Text data is simpler to use and more reliable but could cost you 12-14p per message. GPRS data will cost less than 1p per message. Bear in mind if your car goes AWOL you will be wanting frequent updates on its location and you don't want your SIM to run out of credit at the crucial time. 
3. Also regarding data costs it is prudent to have your tracker check in once a day in order to make sure it is still working OK. Text costs can mount up over time. Mine uses GPRS and costs me a £10 top up once every 3 years. 
4. Many trackers are set up to send their data to a third party web server which you can log in to using a browser. This is very easy to use and convenient. However you need to consider how much they will charge you per year for this service. Also how long might it be before they go bump or close it down. A management program installed on your own computer gives you better and indefinate control but requires a bit of computing know how. 
5. Keep the installation of your tracker simple. All you need are the +ve and -ve connections. Install it somewhere hard to find and mask or disguise the installation as much as possible. 
Hope this is helpful.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

So you think that the scrote who comes to nick your car has not thought of all the issues you have discussed............think again, the only thing the struggle to block is VHF. There is a good reason why they get away with so many cars and get them out of the country.......not as dumb as you may think they are.


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah I was seriously considering a decent GPS tracker, but it's surprisingly easy for the scum to get hold of stuff like this http://www.jammer4uk.com/mini-gps-satellite-blocker-p-44.html.

Still fancy one though.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The company I work at spends a fortune on vehicle trackers for their fleet for the purposes of theft recovery - I know that some do go missing but to be worth the amount they spend to track the whole fleet they must get enough recoveries to justify the expense.

From what I've read on other threads, I think it's fairly common for stolen cars to be left to stand to give them a chance to be recovered from a tracker. Often easier than trying to jam them, if nobody picks it up then they know they can take it without being tracked.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> So you think that the scrote who comes to nick your car has not thought of all the issues you have discussed............think again, the only thing the struggle to block is VHF. There is a good reason why they get away with so many cars and get them out of the country.......not as dumb as you may think they are.


Car thieves come in a variety of flavours and by far the majority are opportunists and not so sophisticated as to come equipped with such devices. 
Even with those that do most jammers plug in to the cig plug which only supply a signal while the ignition is on. So unless they run the jammer all the while until they drive your car into a faraday cage a tracker with a battery back up will still get back to you. 
You can either take a defeatist attitude like yourself and do nothing or spend s small amount of money and improve your chances against the thieves.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've been looking closely at the 'Back2you' tracker, available from Amazon for £190. Battery can last up to 9 months after an overnight charge. Like you say Zephy you can at least improve your chances against them. I'm spending over 40K on a TTS so £190 extra seems like a no brainer really. If it works in your favour great, if not then at the very least it's insured.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

You guys would be better off buying GAP insurance for these prices.

Would you really want a car back after someone has driven the crap out of it and probably done some stuff in there you'd rather not know about?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I found this today http://techiefans.com/how-to-track-your ... one-in-uk/


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> You guys would be better off buying GAP insurance for these prices.
> 
> Would you really want a car back after someone has driven the crap out of it and probably done some stuff in there you'd rather not know about?


I agree. They would be better putting the money into prevention rather than detection.
I know I wouldn't want mine back after it had been stolen.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

Matrix said:


> I found this today http://techiefans.com/how-to-track-your ... one-in-uk/


I just looked into that as it looks interesting. I think its misleading though as it looks like it could track your car but when you actually watch one of their videos and they have the trackR on a bag, you can't actually locate it on your phone. You rely on other users to be near it.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> You can either take a defeatist attitude like yourself and do nothing or spend s small amount of money and improve your chances against the thieves.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Can't see the defeatist attitude in my comments you allude too, just reality, there are other ways to secure your car before you get to the stage of needing the services of a tracker, but if someone wants your car, then the reality is they are going to get it 9'times out of 10 if they are really determined.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

RoundSquare said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys would be better off buying GAP insurance for these prices.
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not advocating trackers as the be all and end all of car security its just that the issue of trackers does keep coming up and I thought I should offer some advice to those who are considering one, especially as they can work out expensive or turn out to be useless.
I agree entirely that prevention of theft should be your first line of defence but such measures are themselves usually either rather costly of very inconvenient to use / apply. A locked garage is a great form of protection but very costly and not possible for many. A Diskloc type device is more affordable but what a PITA having to put it on and take it off and stow it every time. Usually the more effective a measure is the more inconvenient it is for you., every day. And all of these measures can be overcome if someone is determined enough.
As regards insurance and GAP I would regard that as being your very last line of defence. As I said in another post ....
"Its all well and good having good insurance cover and GAP but if your car is stolen then you are in for a fair wait before your insurance company pays out. And then when you've got the money (assuming its for replacement car cover and not return to invoice) then you can go out and buy a replacement.
BUT if you need your car every day or for work then this leaves you having to sort out another car in the meantime, which could be weeks.
PLUS if you've carefully specified your ideal TT and had to wait 3 or 4 months for it then you'll be in for another 3 or 4 months wait again. Or lose out and just get what's in stock at the time.
PLUS your insurance costs will go up, regardless of any protected no claims bonus, for the next 5 years.
PLUS some professional thieves will come back looking again in a few months to see if you've got a nice new replacement for them.
Nope. Far better if you can prevent the theft in the first place. Having said that if someone puts a gun to your head in the night and asks for your car keys - are you going to be stupid and withhold the Disklock key or whatever ?
Bear in mind you can only do so much to deter thieves and its probably impossible to prevent professional thieves if they really want your car. All you can do is improve your odds and make it harder for the less determined thieves."


----------

